# Grafik in vektor grafik umwandeln



## michael825 (5. August 2007)

hallo

wollt fragen ob mir jemand eine grafik umwandeln kann
da ich selber sowas nicht drauf hab
aber es für mein team brauch
wär es sehr nett wenn sich jemand findet der mir es umwandeln
kann das wir es dann auf shirts drucken lassen können
ich lass auch ein paar bier springen 

hier die grafik

danke im voraus....

http://www.straightflush-paintball.de/images/StraightFlush_Shirt.jpg

meine email addy ist michael@zehler.de

danke.. mfg


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. August 2007)

Die Vorlage ist (mir) für eine ordentliche Umwandlung zu klein.


Alex


----------



## michael825 (5. August 2007)

das ist ja mein problem. das ich leider nix anderes habe...
der der es für uns gemacht hat ist weg und wir bekommen
nix mehr....

geht es gar nicht?

mfg


----------



## Beppone (6. August 2007)

Hui, da sitzt du ein Weilchen dran.

Einfacher gehts, wenn du schon mal die Schriftarten rausfindest und zumindest die Texte nachsetzt, dann in Pfade verwandelst. Die Pinselstriche sind immer die gleichen, müssen auch nur einmal erstellt, dann noch skaliert und angeordnet werden.

Schwieriger werden Details in den Spielkarten. Am einfachsten wäre es, ähnliche zu nehmen und passend zu platzieren.

*Das wichtigste: wie wird das T-Shirt gedruckt / geplottet?*
Liest eigentlich irgendjemand meine Standardfragen dazu? Nur ein paar Beiträge weiter unten genau die selbe Frage und insgesamt 100te von threads zu genau diesem Thema.

Ich frag jedesmal: klär mit dem Dienstleister ab, was *genau* gebraucht wird, wie *genau* gefertigt wird. Reaktion: Null. Wie soll da einer Tipps abgeben, die funktionieren?

Grrrüße


----------

